# La caja se calcula en base solo a las caracteristicas del woofer.



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 24, 2011)

Hola: desarmo un bafle, y encuentro que el parlante de medios se encuentra dentro de una "taza" metalica, hermeticamente cerrada. Vale decir, que el de medios no esta acoplado mecanicamente (por medio del aire) con el woffer. En cuanto al los tweeters (es de cuatro vias), me doy cuenta por lo que llevo leido en este foro que tanto da que este acoplado o no.

Pero entonces, cuando se calcula una caja, se toman en cuenta solo las caracteristicas del woofer. Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Hola: desarmo un bafle, y encuentro que el parlante de medios se encuentra dentro de una "taza" metalica, hermeticamente cerrada. Vale decir, que el de medios no esta acoplado mecanicamente (por medio del aire) con el woffer. En cuanto al los tweeters (es de cuatro vias), me doy cuenta por lo que llevo leido en este foro que tanto da que este acoplado o no.
> 
> Pero entonces, cuando se calcula una caja, se toman en cuenta solo las caracteristicas del woofer. *Estoy en lo cierto?*



*Sip*.
En el caso que mencionas se debieron haber calculado las dimensiones de la caja agregando al volumen de calculo el volumen que ocupan el reproductor de medios y los reproductores de agudos.
También se supone que el volumen de la cubierta del reproductor de medios se debió calcular de forma similar al calculo del volumen de la caja del woofer.

Otra medida que a veces se toma en cuenta para el diseño de la caja es el retraso en fase de la radiación de los transductores, para corregir esta se colocan ligeramente desplazados del plano vertical del woofer.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 24, 2011)

Gracias por tu amable respuesta. Y muy informativa. Me gusto tu post porque comienza con un "sí". Hasta la vista.


----------

